# Kity 613 bearings - can anyone make replacements?



## Noggsy (4 Jul 2013)

Hello all, I have this bandsaw and it is a fantastic bit of kit. A friend of mine has now been given one, but the right hand bearing-holders are missing top and bottom. I've googled, but am struggling to find anywhere that will sell replacement parts. He does not to want to upgrade the entire bearing assembly and the bearings are essentially a threaded bolt and clamp assembly which holds a small piece of wood. It's very simple and I was wondering if any of you fine people would be able to make them if I supplied pictures and measurements? I'm happy to pay a reasonable amount.


----------



## flh801978 (4 Jul 2013)

I can make them for you

Ian


----------



## Noggsy (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks for that Ian, much appreciated. What do you need from me and roughly how much will it cost, or does that depend on the measurements first?


----------



## flh801978 (4 Jul 2013)

Send me a diagram or post it on here and i'll give you a price

Ian


----------



## Noggsy (4 Jul 2013)

Ian, you have mail.

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## Noggsy (11 Jul 2013)

Can I say a public and very large thank you to Ian who made the bearing holders for me. They arrived just now and fit admirably, especially considering my amateur drawings. Ian, you are a star and I owe you a pint.

Noggsy


----------

